# Looking for adopters near Eastern PA!



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi, 
Our local rescue center is looking for adopters for white homers, homers, & unreleasable feral pigeons. Anyone who is willing to adopt must realize that
these birds will not be able to fly freely. We are willing to transport with 130 miles of Pittsburgh. 
Any information would be most appreciated
THANKS!!
Cheryl


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i am about an hour from PA.????


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*Shipping*

I was wondering if the birds can be shipped. I am looking for a young hen homer. white great but others accepted. Have nice coop made that has attached flight cage so even though prisoner they will get some exercise.

joe


----------

